# Danny Phantom vs Luffy



## silenteye (Jan 19, 2009)

Danny Phantom vs Luffy 
i think luffy cant even touch danny because he is a ghost no matter how hard luffy can speed blitz (even in the ghost zone), not to mention danny can go intangible, and use over-shadow which means he can go inside a persons body and control that person.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 19, 2009)

Lol newbie.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 19, 2009)

Luffy faces intangible people to. There called Logias which are much better then Mr. Phantom.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2009)

LURK MOAR.
Both of you.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes Sir Mr. Banhammer. I wish to learn from your godly ways.


----------



## Takuza (Jan 19, 2009)

Phantom stomps. Though I was considering making Danny Phantom vs Luffy with Shindu's Talismens


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2009)

Danny wins


----------



## Abigail (Jan 19, 2009)

Ah sorry selective memory. Was only remembering the first season for some reason. Yeah Danny wins.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 19, 2009)

Try taking away a few of Danny's powers first and then this might be more interesting. Anyway, Danny wins.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 19, 2009)

Interesting. There was once a different topic on this. It had a huge list of the abilities Danny Phantom posessed. In the One Piece world, you could really say he would be overpowered. However, although Danny's fast, with his gears Luffy could speedblitz him.


A few of Danny's abilities:


1. Flying
2. Invisibility
3. Intangibility
4. Ecto-energy and blasts
5. Energy shields and spheres
6. Ghost stinger
7. Ice powers
8. Ghost Wail
9. Duplication
10. Overshadowing other living beings.
11. Some sort of control over objects. 


Seriously, as powerful and strong Luffy is, how do you fight an opponent with such a diverse arsenal of powers like Danny has?


However, Danny's most powerful ability would be overshadowing. He simply needs to take over Luffy's mind and control him and end it from there. The only thing, is Luffy's willpower or determination actally strong enough to force Danny out again? If not, Danny will have control of Luffy's body. And the Strawhat would loose.



Endresult: Danny wins!



=====================================================

Luffy could probably only win if he surprises and speedblitzes Danny while he's not intangible, Danny may have a lot power but I doubt he will be able to take one of Luffy's blows. (In Gear 2 or 3)


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 19, 2009)

If I remember correctly, couldn't Danny solo the OPverse?


----------



## JH24 (Jan 19, 2009)

^


If Danny gets another 10-15 years to develop his powers and become more experienced, than I could actually seeing him succeeding with that. He would only need to master teleportation and the ability to create ghost portals as an addition to his other powers to be truly unstoppable, which there is no reason he shouldn't be able to learn, as his evil future self, Dan Phantom/Dark Danny, already showcased these powers.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 19, 2009)

Luffy knocks Danny out with Haki and proceeds to crush his skull.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Luffy knocks Danny out with Haki and proceeds to crush his skull.



Or danny freezes him like a popsicle Aokiji stile?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 19, 2009)

Wouldn't doubt it for a moment, but I like my answer better.


----------



## Fenix (Jan 19, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Wouldn't doubt it for a moment, but I like my answer better.



Well, we all like to pretend about certain things


----------



## Seyta (Jan 19, 2009)

This is like Luffy trying to fight a Logia... except this certain logia can't have his intangibility countered, can literally vanish from sight, and can take over Luffy's body...


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 19, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Luffy faces intangible people to. There called Logias which are much better then Mr. Phantom.


Danny's intangibility is way better than the Logias. The Logias have weaknesses while Danny's intangibility is just pure intangibility with no weaknesses.

Luffy stomps though.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 19, 2009)

Logias aren't technically intangible, it's just that they disperse when punched/slashed/whatever.

Danny's got real walk(well, fly) through walls intan.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree with your review of PoP it was very repetitive and the plot sucked ass.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 19, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Danny's intangibility is way better than the Logias. The Logias have weaknesses while Danny's intangibility is just pure intangibility with no weaknesses.
> 
> Luffy stomps though.



Yea I know that. I had a brain fart and for some reason could only remember season one in bits and pieces. But now that that has passed Mr. Phantom takes this quite handily.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 19, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Yea I know that. I had a brain fart and for some reason could only remember season one in bits and pieces. *But now that that has passed Mr. Phantom takes this quite handily.*


No he doesn't.


----------



## silenteye (Jan 19, 2009)

ok how bout danny vs ichigo so that they are both spirits


----------



## RWB (Jan 19, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> No he doesn't.



Reason being?


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 19, 2009)

RWB said:


> Reason being?


Danny gets destroyed before he can even think of going intangible.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 19, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Danny gets destroyed before he can even think of going intangible.



:rofl

MY my, you are amusing, amusing but wrong.  Danny is far to powerful for Luffy to win.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2009)

I got to say that Danny would win this fight. Luffy can't touch him.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 20, 2009)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> :rofl
> 
> MY my, you are amusing, amusing but wrong.  Danny is far to powerful for Luffy to win.


Um no.

Danny gets speedblitzed.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 20, 2009)

^


If Luffy succeeds, Danny would be indeed be death at the first connecting hit. If Luffy fails at his first shot, he most likely has no chance of winning at all for the rest of the fight. (Unless Haki helps him countering Danny's abilities, but Danny is not a Logia.)


Can Luffy speedblitz in his base form? If he needs to transform to Gear 2 first, Danny has plenty of time to keep a distance and go intangible/invisible/overshadow him.




This does make me wonder, would Luffy be able to resist Danny's overshadowing to a degree? He does have a strong will and determination.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 20, 2009)

JH24 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> > If Luffy succeeds, Danny would be indeed be death at the first connecting hit. If Luffy fails at his first shot, he most likely has no chance of winning at all for the rest of the fight. (Unless Haki helps him countering Danny's abilities, but Danny is not a Logia.)
> ...


----------



## JH24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for clarifying that.


If even base Luffy can speedblitz, than I would give the win to Luffy. But only in that situation.


If Luffy decides not to speedblitz right away and tries to find out more about Danny’s abilities, he makes things very difficult for himself as Danny will have the time to activate his diverse powers and the battle could go either way.


If Danny decides not to go intangible/invisible right away and tries to find more about Luffy’s abilities, then the battle could go either way as well.



It seems it boils down to either Danny activating his powers in time or Luffy succesfully speedblitzing him.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 20, 2009)

...Is this a joke?

Even with perfect intangibility, is there anything he can even do to...hurt Luffy? Nevermind OP, I would argue that there are Naruto characters who could skullfuck this Chuunin.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nikushimi said:


> ...Is this a joke?
> 
> Even with perfect intangibility, is there anything he can even do to...hurt Luffy? Nevermind OP, I would argue that there are Naruto characters who could skullfuck this Chuunin.





Overshadowing. At least taking Luffy out of the fight. Now Danny wouldn't resort to methods like killing but after taking control over Luffy's body he could simply dump him into a lake or ocean. 


Invisibility and then just after revealing himself from a hidden location freezing him, and than using a Ghostly Wail to shatter Luffy into pieces. 


Duplication, trying to confuse Luffy, getting in close, freezing/overshadowing him.


Making the ground beneath Luffy intangible, dropping him into the ground, trapping or burying him, although I guess Luffy could be strong enough to get out of that.


Going intangible, moving into the ground, then grabbing Luffy's legs, make him entirely intangible and drag him deep into the ground before materializing him again. Instant death/defeat. Alternative could be to drag him into the air and towards a lake, diving into the water and then letting go.


Just a few examples. He can't really hurt Luffy directly, but there are plenty of options that don't involve physical contact.


If Danny is invisible/intangible, he does have the advantage. Unless Luffy has special abilities to counter these powers, he'll eventually make a mistake and allowing Danny to strike.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2009)

Nikushimi said:


> ...Is this a joke?
> 
> Even with perfect intangibility, is there anything he *can even do to...hurt Luffy? *Nevermind OP, I would argue that there are Naruto characters who could skullfuck this Chuunin.





Oh my, someone needs to lurk moar.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 20, 2009)

Nikushimi said:


> ...Is this a joke?
> 
> Even with perfect intangibility, is there anything he can even do to...hurt Luffy? Nevermind OP, I would argue that there are Naruto characters who could skullfuck this Chuunin.



You... can't be serious?  And yet, somehow, I know that you ARE serious.



Get off your Naruto fanboy craze.


----------



## masterriku (Jan 20, 2009)

Wait wait didn't danny take a blast from every single ghost in existence at the time and* LIVE* but not only live was completely conscious afterward some how I think that is lot stronger than any a punch from Luffy.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 20, 2009)

When did he do that?


----------



## masterriku (Jan 20, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> When did he do that?



Phantom Planet (the last episodes)


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 20, 2009)

JH24 said:


> Overshadowing. At least taking Luffy out of the fight. Now Danny wouldn't resort to methods like killing but after taking control over Luffy's body he could simply dump him into a lake or ocean.



Gomu Gomu no Baka.



> Invisibility and then just after revealing himself from a hidden location freezing him, and than using a Ghostly Wail to shatter Luffy into pieces.



Would that even work?



> Duplication, trying to confuse Luffy, getting in close, freezing/overshadowing him.



Basically a Bunshin feint.

If that had any chance of working, Narutoverse would've won some threads against Luffy by now, instead of getting horribly solo'd.



> Making the ground beneath Luffy intangible, dropping him into the ground, trapping or burying him, although I guess Luffy could be strong enough to get out of that.



Even Kimimaro can get out from being buried 200m underground by sand imbued and compressed with demonic chakra. Last I checked, Kimimaro was basically fodder compared to the fodder that Luffy owns without trying regularly in the OBD.



> Going intangible, moving into the ground, then grabbing Luffy's legs, make him entirely intangible and drag him deep into the ground before materializing him again. Instant death/defeat. Alternative could be to drag him into the air and towards a lake, diving into the water and then letting go.



The former is unrealistic and would require that he catch Luffy first, the second would require knowledge, otherwise he wouldn't know the weakness of the Akuma no Mi. And there would need to be a decent water source in the area.



> Just a few examples. He can't really hurt Luffy directly, but there are plenty of options that don't involve physical contact.



None of them seem really realistic, though. By that no-limits mentality, Luffy shouldn't be soloing, say, the Narutoverse, since Madara can basically do the exact same damn thing, only with the added benefit of spacial translocation.



> If Danny is invisible/intangible, he does have the advantage. Unless Luffy has special abilities to counter these powers, he'll eventually make a mistake and allowing Danny to strike.



From what I've seen of the show, he doesn't stay intangible all the time. In fact, the ability is deliberate on his part. Luffy will hit him eventually, once, and that's all it will take. If not at the beginning of the fight.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 21, 2009)

Luffy chokes that emo bitch.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 21, 2009)

To the above post- wow, Danny is one of the farthest things from emo I've ever seen.



			
				Nikushimi said:
			
		

> Would that even work?



Luffy's made of rubber.  Rubber becomes brittle when frozen.  Danny freezes him, power screams, and Luffy's in a million pieces.



> The former is unrealistic and would require that he catch Luffy first, the second would require knowledge, otherwise he wouldn't know the weakness of the Akuma no Mi. And there would need to be a decent water source in the area.



Well, since Danny can turn completely invisible, it won't matter how fast Luffy is.  Danny can catch him by surprise.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 21, 2009)

"OMG mah life suxs! No one like me, they think I'ma dork! Lol nows I has ghosty powahs! Yays! Nows I cans get backs at all those bad ppl who made me feel bad! Oh noes! Another ghosty! I shoulds beats it and sends it back to ghostyland. But I needs the help of mah friends who are also outcasts of society. Also, I needs to keep this secret because *insert generic superhero identity crisis solution here*. I iz a Phantom!"

The complete _Danny Phantom_ show in a nutshell.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 21, 2009)

It's better than it sounds. And Danny isn't emo, just a loser.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2009)

Geeh, what a fancy impersonation you got there. How clever you must be.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 21, 2009)

Stark said:


> "OMG mah life suxs! No one like me, they think I'ma dork! Lol nows I has ghosty powahs! Yays! Nows I cans get backs at all those bad ppl who made me feel bad! Oh noes! Another ghosty! I shoulds beats it and sends it back to ghostyland. But I needs the help of mah friends who are also outcasts of society. Also, I needs to keep this secret because *insert generic superhero identity crisis solution here*. I iz a Phantom!"
> 
> The complete _Danny Phantom_ show in a nutshell.



Maybe.  But the only thing remotely emo about that is the first couple sentences.  Being outcasts doesn't equal emo.  Being emo would be if Danny focused every second on how sorry his life is, which he doesn't.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 21, 2009)

@ Nikushimi


You've made some very good points. Unfortunately I don't have the time to answer them. I do feel that the outcome of the fight might be highly dependable on the circumstances and the situation everything takes place in. Are they both immediately serious? Are they willing to kill? Will Luffy immediately speedblitz? Will Danny immediately become invisible/intangible? How much do they know of each other?


- Luffy needs only one shot to beat Danny, but his chances are relatively low.

- Danny probably has to be patient before he can beat Luffy, but his chances are comparably higher. The fight could go both ways and the outcome is heavily dependent on the actions both Luffy and Danny are taking and the decisions they're making.


You know, you mentioned characters of the Narutoverse in an earlier post. I actually do feel that against some of them Danny would be powerless, like for example Itachi/Sasuke with their genjutsu/Sharingan.






Stark said:


> "OMG mah life suxs! No one like me, they think I'ma dork! Lol nows I has ghosty powahs! Yays! Nows I cans get backs at all those bad ppl who made me feel bad! Oh noes! Another ghosty! I shoulds beats it and sends it back to ghostyland. But I needs the help of mah friends who are also outcasts of society. Also, I needs to keep this secret because *insert generic superhero identity crisis solution here*. I iz a Phantom!"
> 
> The complete _Danny Phantom_ show in a nutshell.




Aside from that you're totally wrong in my opinion, what relevance does your post actually have regarding the topic?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2009)

Danny would probably survive one free punch from luffy.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 21, 2009)

This topic is just a fan wanking off because his favorite show got cancelled.

In all seriousness, how is Luffy going to beat someone like DP? The guy can phase though walls and become invisible. How is that fair?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 21, 2009)

It's not fair. Danny destroys Luffy.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 21, 2009)

Then what's the point of this thread?

Other than me pissing off people.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 21, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> It's better than it sounds. And Danny isn't emo, just a loser.



There's a difference?

Anyways Luffy is going to lose this unfortunately. I doubt Luffy would be able to stop Danny unless he can dodge Danny's ghostly wail. If he can do that he'll have a chance since Danny goes back to human form afterwards.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jan 21, 2009)

Danny Phantom is a kiddy show so it's filler and he loses.

Seriously I think the quality of the anime/manga/comic/game/whatever should also play a role in assessing power. Sonic soloing the vagabondverse for example just feels so wrong.

Same with this match.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2009)

He only goes back if he goes all out. Wich he won't need to. Invisible+freeze=Win


----------



## Platinum (Jan 21, 2009)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Danny Phantom is a kiddy show so it's filler and he loses.



What an iron clad argument. No holes to poke here 




> Seriously I think the quality of the anime/manga/comic/game/whatever should also play a role in assessing power. Sonic soloing the vagabondverse for example just feels so wrong.
> Same with this match.



NO....No...no it really shouldn't .

Anyways it's obvious that DP wins.


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't watch kids cartoons. Oh wait...


Naruto


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 21, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> He only goes back if he goes all out. Wich he won't need to. Invisible+freeze=Win



Like Luffy would be easily hit. Also Danny would use those ectoplasm blasts more than any freezing technique.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2009)

he uses freezing freely once he learns how to do it, wich is much later in the series.
I would like him to get creative though, like freezing ice daggers in his lungs.
Also, he dosen't need to aim. Telekinesis FTW


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 21, 2009)

Well even so he'd still have to hit Luffy with it and after Luffy finds out Danny can go intangible. He's not going to try a head to head attack a second time.

Luffy is faster than Danny anyways. Danny's never really had any impressive speed feats that match Luffys.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2009)

well, he has really high speed flight but I can remember a single supersonic feat.
nonetheless. luffy only has phisical attacks. Danny can even let one of them hit him a couple of times (he regenerates holes in his body the size of canonballs with no sweat, and his phisical manifestation dosen't really seem like a crucial thing) floats him up in the air with tk and then freezes his brain from the inside.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 21, 2009)

Also intangibility is being used too much. Even in the cartoon Danny never uses intangibility all the time. Especially if he's concentrating on attacking. So Danny would have to be durable enough to tank Luffys hits.


----------



## killfox (Jan 21, 2009)

Aethos said:


> Also intangibility is being used too much. Even in the cartoon Danny never uses intangibility all the time. Especially if he's concentrating on attacking. So Danny would have to be durable enough to tank Luffys hits.


Do you understand the concept of bloodlust? Do you understand that a bloodlusted Dannyphantom would be extremely dangerous and do things he never did in the cartoon? 

Once you understand this you will see why Danny dominates.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 21, 2009)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Danny Phantom is a kiddy show so it's filler and he loses.
> 
> Seriously I think the quality of the anime/manga/comic/game/whatever should also play a role in assessing power. Sonic soloing the vagabondverse for example just feels so wrong.
> 
> Same with this match.


Lol no.

The Wire would be able to solo every verse in existence if quality was taken into account.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 21, 2009)

killfox said:


> Do you understand the concept of bloodlust? Do you understand that a bloodlusted Dannyphantom would be extremely dangerous and do things he never did in the cartoon?
> 
> Once you understand this you will see why Danny dominates.



I never said Danny wouldn't win, but that doesn't mean he's intangible 100% of the time either.


----------



## AceBlazer13 (Jan 16, 2013)

not sure if i remember the show probably but can't danny only be hurt by other ghosts or weapons intended for ghosts? if thats true it's just more of a reason luffy loses comon i love luffy to but fanboys gotta realise when he's beat


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## cnorwood (Jan 16, 2013)

AceBlazer13 said:


> not sure if i remember the show probably but can't danny only be hurt by other ghosts or weapons intended for ghosts? if thats true it's just more of a reason luffy loses comon i love luffy to but fanboys gotta realise when he's beat



Im sure you are new to this internet forum thing, but posting in old threads is extremely frowned upon and can be a bannable offense.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 16, 2013)

*sigh*

Newbies really don't pick up quick on the fact that none of the other threads around them are marked anything before 2013 most of the time, much less _2009_.

I mean, you would have to deliberately scroll through 100+ pages of threads at this point to happen upon this. Crazy determination and effort to just be proven silly.


----------

